
Virtual private networks with WireGuard - signa11
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/748582/75c743d0eb3aae0f/
======
igravious
devious priscussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16541409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16541409)
[3 days ago]

------
billconan
possible to write a wireguard client for iOS？

